# AA is finally famous



## flushcut (Mar 3, 2016)

Anybody watch that new show Deadliest Job Interview? They show a clip of one of his videos where he gets yanked off his perch by his rigging line. Can't miss it he is the idiot wearing HiViz green. Classic! I wonder if that guy is still alive.


----------



## Zale (Mar 3, 2016)

Yes, he's still alive. Check out his oak removal in the video thread.


----------



## flushcut (Mar 3, 2016)

Horrid!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah, that was awhile ago,,BTW,, he is on AS so you can say 'Hi', 
He is 'Aerialist'
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/members/aerialist.142035/

Jeff


----------



## treebilly (Mar 3, 2016)

Watched both videos. Guess you had to be there to appreciate it.


----------



## flushcut (Mar 3, 2016)

I think I'll pass on saying "Hi". But thanks for the link.


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 7, 2016)

I guess I am back although I never left, the tree business that is, I have left this board for a few years though and expect I will again as the same old gang of detractors still infest this site. I've forgotten most of you but your comments show me you are still here.

When the next tree related reality series gets ready to roll I'll let you know, some of you will be represented there, with the names changed to protect the guilty.


----------



## flushcut (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh gawd! Still going on about a reality TV show? (insert smilie with gun to head blowing out it's brains)


----------



## no tree to big (Mar 8, 2016)

Aerialist said:


> I guess I am back although I never left, the tree business that is, I have left this board for a few years though and expect I will again as the same old gang of detractors still infest this site. I've forgotten most of you but your comments show me you are still here.
> 
> When the next tree related reality series gets ready to roll I'll let you know, some of you will be represented there, with the names changed to protect the guilty.


Stop being such a stooge and maybe you won't get butt hurt so often 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 13, 2016)

My butt is fine, and while there are a few stooges here I'm not one of them. Childish comments are a good sign of stoogery which seems to be rampant on this site.

As far as the video of the massive Oak takedown, well yes you did have to be there to appreciate the difficulty that tree represented. Less than 10 feet from the house and spreading well over the slate roof, not to mention the Hemlock that grew up under and through it, the full length glass windows right next to the stump and the surrounding landscaping and pristine lawn that needed to be traversed to get the tree out.

Using a crane was not an option, as getting it close enough to be effective at the height of the tree would have trashed their lawn.

This job was not for stooges, Davey Tree walked away without bidding on it as did several others. The customer added $1000 "tip" to my already huge asking price out of appreciation for our flawless job of removing it.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 13, 2016)

Was the video taken with a drone? 
Jeff


----------



## Zale (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm thinking Davey told them they would use a crane and repair any damage to the grass because it is the safest and most efficient way to remove the tree. When the client said no to the crane and damage to their precious grass, Davey said "Have a nice day."


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 13, 2016)

Zale said:


> I'm thinking Davey told them they would use a crane and repair any damage to the grass because it is the safest and most efficient way to remove the tree. When the client said no to the crane and damage to their precious grass, Davey said "Have a nice day."



You know they went the cheapest route.
Jeff


----------



## Zale (Mar 13, 2016)

Of course they did. That tree while challenging, is pretty straight forward as removals go. To make it seem like AA was the only one who could handle it is complete and utter nonsense. By the way, how's the finger?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 13, 2016)

Zale said:


> Of course they did. That tree while challenging, is pretty straight forward as removals go. To make it seem like AA was the only one who could handle it is complete and utter nonsense. By the way, how's the finger?


 The throbbing hurts, gonna be tough for a few days,
Thanks for asking, Zale.
Jeff


----------



## no tree to big (Mar 13, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> The throbbing hurts, gonna be tough for a few days,
> Thanks for asking, Zale.
> Jeff


Did you just tape it up? Haha 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 13, 2016)

no tree to big said:


> Did you just tape it up? Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Yup,,
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 13, 2016)

I am amazed how the human body can heal without doctors and insurance companies,,,
I should have never posted the pic's or said anything,
Lesson learned,,,
Jeff


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 14, 2016)

As I said, you had to be there to appreciate the difficulties that taking that tree down presented. The parts that were tricky were not videoed because I was too busy being ropeman to insure that the Hemlock was not damaged as we had to swing the cuts off the roof and around the Hemlock. Also not shown were the two mature Raccoons that escaped from the hollow limb going straight though the Hemlock.

As far as Zale's conjecture as to why Davey and others declined to place a bid on the tree, he may be right. The wealthy customer was very concerned about his lawn and landscaping and being a prominent Lawyer, the thought of ensuing lawsuits if things did not go well may have scared potential bidders off.

The customer didn't seem to be price sensitive as so I bid the job accordingly. I was recommended by a friend of theirs after taking an extremely large Oak off their home that had split and was hung in another very large Oak, suspended precariously over their home.

As far as being the "cheapest" I was the only bidder so I guess I was the cheapest, but I was also the most expensive. My question to you all, but especially Jeff: What would you have charged for taking that tree down and hauling it away including stump grinding? What do the experts here say?


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 14, 2016)

Here is a photo of the big Oak that we took off the friend's home:




Note the addition to the home that a large branch crushed. That branch was knocked off by the hung part of the tree when it split. We had already removed it when this photo was taken.

Aerialist


----------



## Zale (Mar 14, 2016)

Jeff doesn't do residential.


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 14, 2016)

Zale said:


> Jeff doesn't do residential.



So his idea about who or what's "cheapest" in residential tree work is ?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 14, 2016)

Aerialist said:


> So his idea about who or what's "cheapest" in residential tree work is ?



I would not give an estimate or bid by looking at a picture. 
Jeff


----------



## gorman (Mar 15, 2016)

Careful running a porty off another tree. It creates horizontal force vectors that screw with the stem. You already had the top out so it wouldn't have mattered there but when I have to do that I run a redirect off the base to another stem.


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 16, 2016)

That's a good point gorman, in this case the diameter of the trunk stem was so big it outsized any of my slings to setup a redirect to the PortaWrap. Sure, I could have daisy chained a couple (or three) slings together, but I felt that the tree was solid all the way up to the top and able to withstand the side loading that the trunk (and climber) would have to absorb.

Also letting the cuts run a bit more would have reduced the side loading, but my ropeman was a rookie climber and has not developed the skills of a very experienced ropeman yet, but he is getting there. The prior comments about shock loading in this takedown have been passed on to him to help him improve his rope handling.

Aerialist


----------



## no tree to big (Mar 16, 2016)

Aerialist said:


> The prior comments about shock loading in this takedown have been passed on to him to help him improve his rope handling.
> 
> Aerialist



No matter how good a rope man is if the climber sends a piece free falling down to the rigging point it's probably not going to be pretty! It's not all on the rope man gotta give the guy something to work with.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 16, 2016)

no tree to big said:


> No matter how good a rope man is if the climber sends a piece free falling down to the rigging point it's probably not going to be pretty! It's not all on the rope man gotta give the guy something to work with.



True enough no tree, the climber has ultimate responsibility of everything that comes out of trees, and where it lands. My point was to stress the importance of a good ropeman, not to diminish the critical importance of the climber. 

The ropeman's role is as an essential member of the team, and it is the teamwork of the whole crew working together that insures the safety of person's or property on the job.

Aerialist


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes,, yes,, true enough, indeed...


----------



## rtsims (Mar 16, 2016)

Looking at the first frame in the video I would put $3200 on it, without wood removal. 4 man crew one day. But I agree with Jeff, I never give a proposal via pictures. So I'm pretty much just throwing that out there. Looks to me that the canopy was high enough to easily balance those limbs and swing them where they needed to go but I wasn't there.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 16, 2016)

Doug, someday I hope you like us,, we ain't bad,,just straight up and prepared to be banned,,,
I think you would be a cool guy to hang out with and drink like 13 beer's and talk the ****,,
Jeff


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 17, 2016)

rtsims said:


> Looking at the first frame in the video I would put $3200 on it, without wood removal. 4 man crew one day. But I agree with Jeff, I never give a proposal via pictures. So I'm pretty much just throwing that out there. Looks to me that the canopy was high enough to easily balance those limbs and swing them where they needed to go but I wasn't there.



The top of the tree was easy, high enough to swing down without worrying about the slate roof or the Hemlock far underneath. The difficult parts were not videoed because as I said I was ropeman for my two rookie climbers. The lowest limbs were over the home and through the Hemlock. We had to swing them off the home and around the Hemlock, then let them drop precisely when clear. Not rocket science or brain surgery to be sure, but still a challenge to pull off with out damage.

Those lower limbs took all of one day, partially because my rookies were slow and needed close supervision to get it right. I'm currently under doctor's orders not to climb trees or run with scissors because of blood thinners I am currently on. I violated those orders to go up and take the high canopy down because I felt I would be more effective in the tree than on the ground directing my rookies.

My superstar climber and Nephew, JohnBoy, got out of jail just in time to go up and get the main trunk down. Getting the wood out and grinding the stump took another day, so a three day job stretched to four. Your $3200 guess was about half of my quote for this tree turned out to be.

Aerialist


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 17, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> Doug, someday I hope you like us,, we ain't bad,,just straight up and prepared to be banned,,,
> I think you would be a cool guy to hang out with and drink like 13 beer's and talk the ****,,
> Jeff



Well it looking at the "sticky" at the top of this section of Arboristsite I am already banned as "the Aerialist". I'd didn't actually remember being banned when I logged in to post the video of the current work we do. So maybe I'll be gone again soon. As far as liking "you" meaning you and Zale and the others that so infuriated me several years ago for trying to learn from others more experienced than I, well that was long ago and "you" all have a chance to be more likable. We'll see how it goes. 

Hey I am a cool guy to hang out with, at least I think I am, I have a sense of humor and think I can be funny when off the job. On the job I'm more serious and do run the show. Someone has to be responsible for safety and damage free operation and that's my main job. I take that very seriously.

Aerialist


----------



## Zale (Mar 17, 2016)

AA, I did give you a hard time and might of been harsh. Having said that, if you are on blood thinners, please take care and don't put yourself or crew in a position where bad things could happen. No tree is worth the risk of not coming home. It's just tree work.


----------



## rtsims (Mar 17, 2016)

And maybe not advertise that your "star climber" is fresh out of the clank. Just sayin'. 

Be safe out there, and props for still being in the industry at your age you old fart.


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 17, 2016)

Well then, kumbyaa all around! I do have somewhat of a thin skin, and last time around I'm sure I too was "harsh" so we go on from here. Thanks for the concern about my health problems Zale. But I'm doing well, and this too shall pass.

About JohnBoy getting out of jail, just more real life goings on when you own and run a tree service. I've been in court trying to keep various members of my crew out of jail pretty regularly lately and with some success I must say. All just more craziness that make my operation prime reality show material. 

The cops around here all love me because I have a shooting range behind my house and a neighbor who calls them every time we go out and let things loose. They have to answer the call and even though my wife backed into a cruiser and did $1000 worth of damage to it recently, they see the humor of my existence and have even taken a few shots with my battle rifle.

Life is good, enjoy it!

Aerialist


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 17, 2016)

Lol. this guy is good. I'm still not biting though.


----------



## flushcut (Mar 18, 2016)

Can somebody please show me where the smilie is, the one with gun to its head blowing out its brains. That one really needs to be posted here.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Mar 18, 2016)

rtsims said:


> And maybe not advertise that your "star climber" is fresh out of the clank. Just sayin'.
> 
> Be safe out there, and props for still being in the industry at your age you old fart.



I wonder what Angie would say if she read this guy.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 18, 2016)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I wonder what Angie would say if she read this guy.



ah, who is Angie?
Jeff


----------



## rtsims (Mar 18, 2016)

I know Angie does background checks on the employer, not the employees though.
Angie's List Jeff.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Mar 19, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> ah, who is Angie?
> Jeff


 
Angie's List! Don't you know!? It a website that people who don't know anything and can't do anything go to find contractors to work for them. I can't believe this ***** got so many contractors to give her money just so she could say that they are OK. Its like the BBB - " Just give me 400 bucks and I will say that you are cool, if you give me 500 I will say you are really extra cool and splendiferous".


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 19, 2016)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Angie's List! Don't you know!? It a website that people who don't know anything and can't do anything go to find contractors to work for them. I can't believe this ***** got so many contractors to give her money just so she could say that they are OK. Its like the BBB - " Just give me 400 bucks and I will say that you are cool, if you give me 500 I will say you are really extra cool and splendiferous".




I know,,,
Jeff


----------



## rtsims (Mar 19, 2016)

He reminds me of the guys on that swamp donkey show! Funny stuff right there.


----------



## Aerialist (Mar 20, 2016)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Arborsite! Don't you know!? It a website that people who don't know anything and can't do anything go to make comments about contractor's work for them. I can't believe this ***** got so many contractors to give her money just so she could say that they are OK. Its like the BBB - " Just give me 400 bucks and I will say that you are cool, if you give me 500 I will say you are really extra cool and splendiferous".



There, I fixed that for you Dr. Pee. Angie's List doesn't work that way at all, sure, they are a for profit corporate operation and charge a fee to be listed on the top of the first page just like Yodel, Yelp, Thumbtack, and many others - but it is the _MEMBERS_ of the A-list who write the reviews. It's hard to game this system, unlike the others. You can't have all your crew, and everyone you know write good reviews for you. It's only customers of the A-list whom you have worked for and are members of Angie's List that can submit reviews of your work and work practices.

Needless to say if you are a contractor who does shoddy work, or who leaves a bad impression with customers you will not last long on Angie's List. I've been listed on the A-list for the past six years and have received well over 200 reviews written by the members there. They are mostly rave reviews and often A-list customers don't even get other bids based on these reviews and the fact that I have been awarded the A-list "Super Service Award" all six years that I have been listed there. Less than 5% of contractors get this Award so it puts me in a rather exclusive "club".

Aerialist


----------



## acer-kid (Mar 20, 2016)

Aerialist said:


> There, I fixed that for you Dr. Pee. Angie's List doesn't work that way at all, sure, they are a for profit corporate operation and charge a fee to be listed on the top of the first page just like Yodel, Yelp, Thumbtack, and many others - but it is the _MEMBERS_ of the A-list who write the reviews. It's hard to game this system, unlike the others. You can't have all your crew, and everyone you know write good reviews for you. It's only customers of the A-list whom you have worked for and are members of Angie's List that can submit reviews of your work and work practices.
> 
> Needless to say if you are a contractor who does shoddy work, or who leaves a bad impression with customers you will not last long on Angie's List. I've been listed on the A-list for the past six years and have received well over 200 reviews written by the members there. They are mostly rave reviews and often A-list customers don't even get other bids based on these reviews and the fact that I have been awarded the A-list "Super Service Award" all six years that I have been listed there. Less than 5% of contractors get this Award so it puts me in a rather exclusive "club".
> 
> Aerialist


*slow clap*


----------



## dbl612 (Mar 20, 2016)

angies list is about as effective as the better business bureau. we constantly get requests from them to join so they can promote our business based on how great we tell them we are. total ******** and about as trustworthy as a clinton speech.


----------



## dbl612 (Mar 20, 2016)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I wonder what Angie would say if she read this guy.


angie would recommend godzilla if the empire state building was looking for window washers. she is interested in her fees, customer satisfaction is purely coincidental


----------



## dbl612 (Mar 20, 2016)

rtsims said:


> I know Angie does background checks on the employer, not the employees though.
> Angie's List Jeff.


yes, her staff does background checks to make sure her clients checks don't bounce when she sends out the bills.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Mar 20, 2016)

Aerialist said:


> There, I fixed that for you Dr. Pee. Angie's List doesn't work that way at all, sure, they are a for profit corporate operation and charge a fee to be listed on the top of the first page just like Yodel, Yelp, Thumbtack, and many others - but it is the _MEMBERS_ of the A-list who write the reviews. It's hard to game this system, unlike the others. You can't have all your crew, and everyone you know write good reviews for you. It's only customers of the A-list whom you have worked for and are members of Angie's List that can submit reviews of your work and work practices.
> 
> Needless to say if you are a contractor who does shoddy work, or who leaves a bad impression with customers you will not last long on Angie's List. I've been listed on the A-list for the past six years and have received well over 200 reviews written by the members there. They are mostly rave reviews and often A-list customers don't even get other bids based on these reviews and the fact that I have been awarded the A-list "Super Service Award" all six years that I have been listed there. Less than 5% of contractors get this Award so it puts me in a rather exclusive "club".
> 
> Aerialist




For all them words you just said you didn't say a damn thing. Y'ought to run fer president seeing how well you are endowed with the politikin. You are proof that Angie's List is a false badge for the ignorant consumer . You just woke up one day and figured you would start a tree business having no knowledge. You went into business not knowing the difference between an oak or a maple. We all saw that, it can't be denied, you posted it! Do you expect everyone to be down with your line?


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 20, 2016)

Hahahaha. That's awesome. More people should go into the tree business not knowing the difference between an oak and a maple. Who cares anyway!!


----------



## acer-kid (Mar 20, 2016)

There's a difference between oak and maple? I thought everything was a pine or a poplar. Weird.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 20, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> There's a difference between oak and maple? I thought everything was a pine or a poplar. Weird.



There are these people out there that make an entire living out of getting real particular about stuff like that. You can spot them out walking about peoples lawns sometimes. Usually identifiable by the clip boards they carry, polo shirt, and that tell tale, full of **** (your trees are so beautiful) smile.


----------

